# Bribie Is. surf side, 8th ave.



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

Is anyone thinking of heading to Bribie surfside on Sat 14th. I'm thinking of going tomorrow at 6am. Hopefully the swell and wind will decrease. It will be my first ocean launch. I'll feel more confident if the are some other yakkers there.


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

I wouldn't be having my first surf launch tomorrow from Bribie main beach. :shock: hehe..the swell's up! and that shore break can be interesting. 
You're very welcome to join us at the Caloundra end of Bribie...crossing the bar, and chasing snapper. Whether we cross will depend on the swell. It's predicted to drop over the weekend so should be ok. Coming back in withe falling tide will be the cruncher. Care needed!
There's a few of us going off 8th Ave on Sunday morning.
Cheers
Alby


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh, and I think you'll find the drive time very similar to both spots.  Gives you more choices 8)


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

Hey Alby, where abouts do you launch from and at what time?


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

No good for tomorrow mate, but a few of us are heading out from 8th ave on Sunday morning. Like Alby has said, the swell could be a bit big tomorrow morning.


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

Unfortunately I can't go Sunday, if the swell is to big in the morning I might revert to the passage.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

The swell is supposed to be medium (2-3m), so suss out the waves!


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Geoff. Alby, Lureme and myself are meeting at the carpark at Bulcock Beach at 6:00 AM (the one with the toilet block). Hopefully the swell will have dropped a bit. If not I'm going for a paddle in the passage. You're welcome to come.

Greg


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for the reply and offer Greg. I'm unsure of wether I'll head to further north and check the swell or just stop off at my regular haunt, Elimbah creek.


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Geoff
Yup, we'll launch as Greg said. I'm pretty keen to go outside, but we'll see I guess. Usually get tailor around the bar / inner area somewhere. If the swell's too big we might try there, and then paddle up the passage a bit. 
I launch at the Elimbah crk ramp often....apart from the last few weeks...been going to the Ningi crk.
I'm Burpengary, where are you based? Elimbah hasn't been fishing that well for me lately.
Cheers
Alby


----------

